# My log cabin



## fred_in_mt (Jan 30, 2011)

I signed up for the forum a long time ago but have not been active. I thought I would post some pictures of my cabin that I built and live in mortgage free. The cabin is portable too.

I have less than $8000 in it including the wood stove and solar system. I have a lot more photos and how to instruction on my website: http://logdovetailjig.com


----------



## fred_in_mt (Jan 30, 2011)

I have since updated the pioneer style interior to a more modern one so I can live in it. 


































There is also a build log video on youtube:
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHXNWJj8cus"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHXNWJj8cus[/ame]


----------



## chromdome35 (Apr 12, 2013)

Beautiful looking cabin!!!

I didn't see a bed, where do you sleep?


----------



## fred_in_mt (Jan 30, 2011)

The interior has been updated some...

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-onH_9gOmIiQ/UmR46WyYClI/AAAAAAAAEvY/rM9xnAnINIs/s1600/IMG_0466.JPG


----------



## fred_in_mt (Jan 30, 2011)

I also have free plans for this cabin on my website

http://logdovetailjig.com

(Click on the "cabin plans" link)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

You sure did a beautiful job! That jig you built for the chainsaw, I see there is something between it and the saw blade-so how are you keeping the blade from tearing up the jig when you cut the log?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm just now seeing the foam for chinking-Brilliant!


----------



## fred_in_mt (Jan 30, 2011)

There are saw guides on the chainsaw bar that ride along the jig. I custom design jigs for any size log and gap.

For example if you were building a cabin with 6x12 logs and wanted a 1 inch gap, I would design a jig specially for that. The cost for the jig plans is $25. (Sorry for the shameless advertising) I do have a lot of free how-to info on the website too though!


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks fantastic! How is the foam working out for the chinking? Wondering how drafty it gets inside.


----------



## fred_in_mt (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually, it is foam backer rod with an acrylic based chinking (log jam) over it. It works well.


----------



## Eco- (Jan 24, 2015)

7thswan said:


> I'm just now seeing the foam for chinking-Brilliant!


 I agree! Having done it with metal wire renovating two old log cabins, foam wood of saved a ton of time.

Any issues with the foam and moving your cabin? Wondering if the chinking could move and chip out?


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

That chinking looks a lot like perma ***** to me. It stays relatively flexible after it dries. But... it is expensive.


----------



## fred_in_mt (Jan 30, 2011)

Right, the chinking (Log Jam) is flexible. I did not have any damage during transport. I was a little concerned that the wood stove surround might have issues but it didn't.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the cabin shown...


----------



## Cropduster (Feb 7, 2015)

Thats awesome.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

very nice


----------



## ddgresham1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice, Fred! I would love one and to live in Montana too!


----------



## fred_in_mt (Jan 30, 2011)

The dimensions are 11x15


----------

